
Google Home is a dressed-up version of Chromecast - taylorbuley
https://www.theinformation.com/google-homes-little-secret
======
netinstructions
I'm curious about the microphone, since the success of the Amazon Echo is
partially due to its far field microphone that lets it listen so well from
long distances.

Does this article say anything about it? I do not have a subscription to the
website.

------
hackney
No doubt. I unplugged and threw chromecast away long ago.

